# Which turbo is best....??



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

Right well i've finally sorted out plans for the engine...

This summer is going to be a second engine and a full rebuild, uprated shells, rods and forged pistons, flywheel, clutch and underdrive pulleys, head work and intake manifold honed as well...

turbo is going to come next year as i don't want to try and throw something together without thinking about the big picture like uprated brakes etc which i don't think i can afford in one summer....

I'm going to peice myself a turbo kit instead of buying the hotshot because of shipping costs etc...i'll be getting the manifold from them but i'll source my own intercooler and i've got a welding friend who'll do my own custom pipework etc

but sourcing turbos...i know the hotshot comes with the T28...but that to me seems huge...is there 'better' turbos out there or is it really the only one which works the best with the GA16...it's just hard to source them in the UK and i'm looking at getting second hand turbo and getting it refurbed as i'm a skint student...

any help or advice...cheers...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If your s kint student good luck with the build as it is not cheap. Actually the Hot Shot kit now comes with the GT28RS and not the T28, they have changed their kits. 

What do you mean by hige, what kind of power goals do you have and what are you going to use the car for? This will help us recommend the right turbo.


----------



## 95200SX_88CavyZ24 (Feb 10, 2005)

Try to find some efficiency maps that match with what you want to use the car for. My Cavalier V6 is going to be running a remote mounted 60trim T3 compressor, stage 2 turbine with a .48 A/R housing, which should be 74% efficient at the 3000-5500 RPM range, which is amazing. Do some research, and look at some books on the subject as well, if you are going to be building your own system. Corky Bell's Maximum Boost is a great source of turbo knowledge. Just my advice.

Henry


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

95200SX_88CavyZ24 said:


> Try to find some efficiency maps that match with what you want to use the car for. My Cavalier V6 is going to be running a remote mounted 60trim T3 compressor, stage 2 turbine with a .48 A/R housing, which should be 74% efficient at the 3000-5500 RPM range, which is amazing. Do some research, and look at some books on the subject as well, if you are going to be building your own system. Corky Bell's Maximum Boost is a great source of turbo knowledge. Just my advice.
> 
> Henry


I think that is going to be a back pressure nightmare up top though on the motor. Make great boost down low but it willchoke out up top. WHat about a larger turbine housing on the same turbo?


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

Not skint as in i don't have any money...i'd just rather not spend money if i dont have to and if a refurb is going to be a decent option and will save me money then i'd rather i'd go for that option! If you turn round and say...'don't be stupid, a refurbed turbo is just asking for trouble...get a new one!' then i'll get a new one!

It's the reason why i've split it into two halves...full motor rebuild, get that all working nice and mildly strengthened whilst it's apart to hopefully give me a hope of it being more reliable...and then concentrate on the turbo and safety in the next half...that way i'm not trying to botch something together on an impossible budget and just making a wreck out of it!

I'm looking at 200whp+ with the motor...it'll be the first in a primera in the UK and if i'm going to do i don't want to pussy foot around...  

I meant huge in the sense of that will be good topend power but lag will be quite bad won't it...i've never put one on so i can't say just guestimating..

Ahhh are they running the Disco Potato in the kits now are they...thats cool, they have got a helluva lot of a quicker spool up over the T28 haven't they??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Well the T28 and the GT28RS have similar response with the GT28RS making a bit more boost down low. If you are running over 10 PSI they both make full boost at around 4200-4600. 

I would go with the GT28R (not rs) as it is a really nice turbo and is responsive. It is basically a ball bearing T28 which helps with response. 

If you buy a GT28R you will probably be hard pressed to find a used one as it is a newer turbo. The only chance you have is if you find one from an S15 SR20DET silvia as it is the OEM turbo used in that application.


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

wes said:


> Well the T28 and the GT28RS have similar response with the GT28RS making a bit more boost down low. If you are running over 10 PSI they both make full boost at around 4200-4600.
> 
> I would go with the GT28R (not rs) as it is a really nice turbo and is responsive. It is basically a ball bearing T28 which helps with response.
> 
> If you buy a GT28R you will probably be hard pressed to find a used one as it is a newer turbo. The only chance you have is if you find one from an S15 SR20DET silvia as it is the OEM turbo used in that application.



and with them being new and probably rare i wouldn't get them for much less either!

Cheers for the advice mate...and the Hotshot kit will accept that with no probs either as it will be the same flange's and mountings i assume??

Whats the difference between the R and the RS??

i'm hoping to run around 13-14psi in the end but i'm having problems with sourcing cams at the moment...

JWT don't do a cam for the Euro spec GA16DE as it doesn't have VTC (VCT?!?) either way round...and they won't do a one off as they say it isn't worth it. I'm looking at trying to get Piper cams over here in the UK to get me some made up custom, hopefully i'll be able to find the specs of the JWT ones so i can see if they can make me some up similar! Without those i don't think i'll be able to reach my target but who knows!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Lurch said:


> and with them being new and probably rare i wouldn't get them for much less either!
> 
> Cheers for the advice mate...and the Hotshot kit will accept that with no probs either as it will be the same flange's and mountings i assume??
> 
> ...


R and RS are totally different. Same exhaust flange but compressor is totally different. So depending on which HS kit you get the RS piping kit won't work without modification. Pic your turbo and go from there.


----------



## 95200SX_88CavyZ24 (Feb 10, 2005)

Actually, it is a 60 Trim .48AR stage 2 wheel that we will be using. Essentially a massively overhauled version of the one from the Turbo Thunderbirds. I wouldn't buy a turbo kit for any car anyways. Remember, unless it is a truely hard-core builder, most kits are still going to be "accountant" kits, which will not necessarily be the best for the money. If you are looking at different turbo(s), don't settle for the stage 3 wheel (I think that is what Garrett calls it), as it will spool up much slower than the same turbo with a Stage 2. If you are looking at a used turbo, make sure you take it to a place that will take it apart and replace all the seals and essentially make it like new, should run you $150 to have one refurbished. Just a thought, has anyone tried a Volvo or VW turbo on the Nissans? 

Henry


----------

